# Yamaha Moto Bike



## Pop96 (May 13, 2020)

So I was at my mom's place last week and she informed me she was giving away my old bike if I didnt take it home. I think it's an 1976 C model. My grandfather gave it to me in the early 80's and it has sat behind my father's barn for the last 30 some years. The seat is missing (she's still looking) and it's rusty but it will be an excellent conversation piece in my shop. I think I've decided to restore/refinish most parts while leaving the frame and original stickers as is. My first question is (one of many, I'm sure), what color would the handle bars, triple tree clamps, and rear shock springs have been originally? Flat black or gloss? Thanks in advance.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 18, 2020)

I’m going to venture to guess more of a semi gloss, some sheen, but not shiny. One issue with flat is it scuffs and mars real easy.


----------



## Tuckersabaddog (May 25, 2020)

Pop96 said:


> So I was at my mom's place last week and she informed me she was giving away my old bike if I didnt take it home. I think it's an 1976 C model. My grandfather gave it to me in the early 80's and it has sat behind my father's barn for the last 30 some years. The seat is missing (she's still looking) and it's rusty but it will be an excellent conversation piece in my shop. I think I've decided to restore/refinish most parts while leaving the frame and original stickers as is. My first question is (one of many, I'm sure), what color would the handle bars, triple tree clamps, and rear shock springs have been originally? Flat black or gloss? Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1193662







This is a 74 from what I’ve been told , I’m pretty certain it’s all original.


----------

